# Cheerios is a winner!!



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Okay, she loves Cheerios...so Cheerios are the treat of choice in this house from now on. A few before bedtime will hopefully keep away the empty stomach syndrome in the morning.*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nancy iam so glad she liked them-I told you Yogi does.*
*I Really think there is alot of people who treat with these.*
*alot better then some of the junk with poisons being sold in petstores. Hugs to Mia**


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Yoshie loves cheerios and since this last vet confirmed his allergies are environmental when i took him last week for his ears (double ear infection) i decided to give him some and see how it went and so far he is doing fine.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay.....just remember that six cheerios for her is akin to a full bowl for you...and also, cheerios are mostly sugar and processed oat and wheat flour. I like to have a cookie once in a while. Just be sure that you recognize that, inspite of commercials that imply Cheerios are a healthful food...they are sugar and processed grains. Cheerios are okay as decadent treat, if you recognize them as just that. If you think they are good for you or your pet you might be influenced by the commercials that...imply...do not state empirically, only suggest the possibility, that eating Cheerios could possibly, in some universe, reduce cholesterol.
Not in this universe. Not in a world where processed grains contributes to high cholesterol in beans. Oats in there whole form have so much fiber that it works like a brush to clean your "gut." Even "old fashioned oats" are processed to be easier to eat...and without the benefits of "whole oats>" Oat groats...yay...they take an hour to cook, two hours to chew. 

Just sayin......General Mills is not your friend.

Just sayin' Cheerios are okay, if you view them as...say...candy.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*During the day she gets one or two at a time. She likes a little treat after her walks...at bedtime she will get four or five to keep away the empty tummy thingy in the morning. It worked well last night. *


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy and Snuggles get a few every morning and love them. As long as it "works" for Mia, then I would say continue what you are doing. I do not think that giving our fluffs a couple of Cheerios will have that much of an adverse affect on them. It is not as though they are eating bowls and bowls of them.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella would tilt the universe on it's head for a cheerios treat  . So glad you found something to ease those tummy troubles.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*She likes BB Bluebits too and will probably get more BB Bluebits than Cheerios in the long run, but I know I wouldn't want the same thing day in and day out, so I was looking for something to alternate the Bluebits with. The Fruitables seemed okay at first, and then she just completely rejected them unless I rolled them around in her wet food...So I wasted $15 on those...I'm glad she likes the bluebits...so those and Cheerios are going to be mainstay treats in this house. I can even switch off the two at night for her bedtime snack. *

*I guess I'm just afraid of giving her stuff that isn't good for her. I never thought I would ever be so concerned over what to feed a dog...but she is so much more than a dog to me in just the short time we've had her that I want her to be healthy for a long time..*


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm definitely going to try this too, I don't like Sammy having too much toast. He only half eat his dinner last night and we heard the gurgly noise at 5 this morning so that was up even earlier to let him eat incase he was sick. Cheerios it will be


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Yes, it helped. I didn't hear any gurgling this morning and no throwing up either. So I was happy. Its been hard finding stuff that she likes. As I said before, the Fruitables were good for one or two times and then she wouldn't even touch them. Which is a shame, because I know they are good for her. But it isn't much of a treat if you don't like it...LOL That would be like giving me creamed corn as a treat. I DON'T THINK SO!!!! OMG!!! NO!!! So, I'm happy I found something that she thinks is really special..*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella loves Cheerios. They are a rare treat that I save for special occasions when she must be especially angelic...LOL...like extra long car rides.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I feel as long as she gets upwards of 8-10 stars (dogfoodadvisor) food wise...a few Cheerios a day isn't going counteract that. AND SHE LIKES THEM!!!! Alternate them with the BB Bluebits and I think I'm doing okay nutrition wise.*


----------

